# Grand Opening of StateFairSeasons.com! Read below and come check us out



## StateFairSeasons (May 23, 2013)

We are State Fair Seasons! A family owned and operated business located in NJ specializing in Halloween. We just recently launched our eCommerce store and are looking to form new relationships with customers abroad. Our store has been in business for over 20 years and we are very customer oriented so please feel free to email us any questions you may have. Please take the time to check us out at StateFairSeasons.com


----------

